# Smart Key



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

I took my car in for the 15K (13,600 actual miles) mile service yesterday. The service indicator read out said I had 25 miles to go before service was required. The dealer put my key in his reader gizmo, which said I still had 1500 more miles to go before the required oil change. They believed the car and I got the oil changed, they reprogramed the key, but couldn't explain the discrepancy. I'm wondering if it was caused by my use of my spare key, which the manual says to use every once in a while to charge the battery in it. Anybody have ideas on this?


----------



## SASTUD (Feb 20, 2004)

*Key*



m3jlk said:


> I took my car in for the 15K (13,600 actual miles) mile service yesterday. The service indicator read out said I had 25 miles to go before service was required. The dealer put my key in his reader gizmo, which said I still had 1500 more miles to go before the required oil change. They believed the car and I got the oil changed, they reprogramed the key, but couldn't explain the discrepancy. I'm wondering if it was caused by my use of my spare key, which the manual says to use every once in a while to charge the battery in it. Anybody have ideas on this?


if you used your spare key it would not be reading it accurately. it takes two driving cycles with the key to get it to read properly. it's called a key reader-not a gizmo & actually on a new 7 or 5 series will tell you how many months to go on brake/coolant flushes, brake pad wear life/miles, microfilter replacement time etc. -sastud


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

SASTUD said:


> if you used your spare key it would not be reading it accurately. it takes two driving cycles with the key to get it to read properly. it's called a key reader-not a gizmo & actually on a new 7 or 5 series will tell you how many months to go on brake/coolant flushes, brake pad wear life/miles, microfilter replacement time etc. -sastud


Thanks, I kinda figured it was something like that.


----------

